# AUGUST Photo Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST



## HoopyFrood (Aug 1, 2012)

The theme for August is:

*SYMMETRY*​
Usual rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

And remember to keep the discussion in the appropriate thread.

Happy snapping!


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 12, 2012)

My first offering this month, taken from our holiday home on Cyprus . . .


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 12, 2012)

Angels' fishing rods


----------



## Hex (Aug 14, 2012)

My handsome, symmetrical friend.


----------



## Hex (Aug 14, 2012)

And looking up rather than down...


----------



## alchemist (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## alchemist (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Talysia (Aug 22, 2012)

My first entry - a close up of an old cribbage board.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 23, 2012)

Putting the "Tree" in symmetry


----------



## Talysia (Aug 23, 2012)

My second entry- a rather symmetrical caterpillar:


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 25, 2012)

Can I play? Took this the other day...


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 25, 2012)

An older tree photo for my second entry.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

Kinda works. This is Men an Tol in Cornwall. Taken yesterday.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

And because I like taking photos of vegetables...






Taken at Taunton flower show the other weekend.


----------



## hopewrites (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## alchemist (Aug 27, 2012)

The poll is up and the challenge is over! Good luck everyone.

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/537741-august-photo-challenge-poll.html


----------



## alchemist (Sep 1, 2012)

The challenge is over and StormFeather takes the spoils, and more importantly, the onerous responsibility for September.


----------

